# Pro-Tekt



## etex (Nov 12, 2009)

I have seen several references to this product on the forum. I looked it up form Dyna Grow,it contains K+ and silicone. Do most growers use it on all orchids, just paphs, or on an as needed base? If ir will really help my orchids , I'll use it. Being a novice, I subcribe to less is better as far as chemicals. They have enough to deal with already with me gazing at them every day and watching every new leaf and bud. Do not want to give my babies indigestion. Any input on this product would be appreciated. Thanks, Diane.


----------



## Pete (Nov 12, 2009)

it helps with heat and drought tolerance. it seems to me to act like an overall "immune system" strengthener for plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2009)

I tried it a couple of times, didn't notice any difference & lost the plants.....
maybe they were doomed anyway???


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 12, 2009)

Pro-Tekt is extremely basic. Its essentially potassium hydroxide ( or oxide?) with some silica. It does nothing for the overall benefit of the plant, just adds more potassium to fertilizers that already have potassium. I only use it to offset the low pH of blossom booster fertilizers, which get their phosphorus through phosphoric acid. Even then, I only use 1/4 tspn/gal.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

It is said that the silicone is absorbed in to the plants cell walls making them resistant to drying out. I use it; it goes a long way, and it doesn't seem to hurt the palnts.


----------



## Pete (Nov 12, 2009)

id agree with eric. Id also say that if you use it continually you would get best results, as opposed to off and on.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

I've seen the reports on things like hydroponic lettuce, where it does add silicon to cell walls making them more 'crunchy'. It does help to a point, but I also read where at a certain point it can be too much and make the plant brittle. How that scientifically translates to orchids I don't know, but I would guess that maybe seedlings that are hopefully growing right along could use a little more toughness


----------



## Ray (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry, but after all these years of working in the chemical industry, I have to clarify a couple of things. Not a criticism, just want to be correct:

Protekt is a potassium silicate solution. It is not potassium hydroxide with silica. Silica is SiO2 - sand - and is not particularly soluble in water, and only very slightly soluble in very concentrated alkaline solutions. (For you philatelists, "water glass" is a sodium silicate solution, and the silica is soluble because the Na:Si ratio is > 2:1)

The phosphorus in off-the-shelf fertilizers for consumers is typically not enhanced through the addition of phosphoric acid, but minerals like ammonium- or potassium phosphate.

That said, when they are in solution, they dissociate into species similar to those that would exist with the potassium hydroxide and the phosphoric acid, so the net result fit's with Eric's statement anyway.

Dave Neal (owner of Dyna-Gro) used to claim ProTekt made plants more resistant to insects, but I never saw that in my own experience. I have heard that it improves temperature (heat) tolerance though, and interestingly enough, PQCorp, who makes pretty much all of the potassium silicate in the US, filed a registration action document with the EPA stating that it is "an active ingredient to be used as a fungicide, miticide, and insecticide."


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

so, ray, the silica is not really available? (to condense and clarify for me)
thanks


----------



## Candace (Nov 13, 2009)

I have used it for years in the Spring and Summer. We get hot, dry summers here and anything to help with heat tolerance is good in my book.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

candace, do you think it's the potassium or the silicate that's helping with the heat tolerance?


----------



## Candace (Nov 13, 2009)

I would imagine it's the silicate. I can't swear by it because my results are a combination of proper light, air movement, temp and fertilizer along with the supplement of oyster shell, Protekt and epsom salts. I'm sure my plants would bloom and grow without it. I just consider it an added ingredient to the witches brew that's working well for me:>


----------



## etex (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks, everyone for the input. I'm thinking it would be useful to help with heat tolerance in summer here. Our summers are hot and dry, too. Thanks.


----------



## Ray (Nov 14, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> so, ray, the silica is not really available? (to condense and clarify for me)
> thanks


The silic_ate_ is certainly available, but it is not in the form of silica (SiO2) in the solution. I have no idea what form it is in once the cells incorporate it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> candace, do you think it's the potassium or the silicate that's helping with the heat tolerance?



I think it could be a combination of both, but there are fertilizer mixes (for pasture) that are sold as "drought tolerance" mixes that are just boosted in K. The logic is that K promotes root growth, and deeper roots survive droughts better. Now droughts are somewhat different than plain old heat, so that may not be a sufficient answer. 

I've used Protek for several years (also primarily as a pH booster), but with this years use of epson salts I saw improved heat tolerance and resistance to rots.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you. as long as the silicon based compound does get taken up into the plant and utilized, I'll keep using it! if it didn't get used by the plant then wouldn't be much use in buying it (in my eyes)


----------

